
Are Baby Boomers a ‘Generation of Sociopaths’? - Deinos
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/baby-boomers-sociopaths_us_58b9a358e4b0d2821b4dd797
======
blackflame7000
Seems like a pretty broad brush statement from a publication that frequently
chastises others for stereotyping.

